#ubuntu-pe 2008-08-18
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, un debdiff se puede modificar manualmente?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, nver mind
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> no lo hagas
<nxvl> mas que seguro que lo rompes
<nxvl> a menos que sean ediciones inline
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, solo era pal changelog de blam
<RoAkSoAx> pero ya encontré la carpeta donde estuve trabajando con el
<nxvl> me avisas cuando lo tengas
<RoAkSoAx> dale
<RoAkSoAx> ahgorita lo subo
<nxvl> al toke que ya me voa jatear
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ya está, cheka también este otro merge: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eggdrop/+bug/236620
<nxvl> aer
<nxvl>   * Updated rerun autools patch:
<nxvl>     - debian/patches/99_autotools_rerun.patch
<nxvl> ese cambio ya estaba
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si pe, yo solo actualizé el patch
<nxvl> y libgecko lo subieron a 0.11-3ubuntu4~asac6 no a 0.11
<nxvl> ah
<nxvl> actualizaste el parche
<nxvl> ok ok
<nxvl> entonces pon eso
<nxvl> que no se entiende asi
<RoAkSoAx> Updated rerun autools patch:
<nxvl> ah si dice
<nxvl> no dije nada
<nxvl> :P
<RoAkSoAx> plopp :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<nxvl> ta mare ese changelog esta documentado hasta las huevas
<nxvl> (en general no el tuyo)
<RoAkSoAx> haha
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, que fue de la chamba de canonical?
<nxvl> en to parche estan borrando 01_no_imendio_news.patch
<nxvl> pero no esta en el changelog
<nxvl> lo borraste tu?
<RoAkSoAx> a versh dejame ver
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, debian:
<RoAkSoAx> debian/patches/01_no_imendio_news.patch: Delete Imendio news as the
<RoAkSoAx>     page doesn't work anymore and Blam crashes.
<nxvl> si, pero ahi estan borrando solo una cosa
<nxvl> aparte que hace en tu parche eso?
<RoAkSoAx> blam (1.8.5-1) unstable; urgency=low
<RoAkSoAx>   * New upstream release
<RoAkSoAx>   * debian/patches/{01_full_rssnet_filename.patch,02_fix_pimped.patch,
<RoAkSoAx>     03_fix_blam.patch,04_fix_fix_blam.patch,05_use_blam.1_ascii.patch,
<RoAkSoAx>     06_desktop_no_encoding.patch,07_makefile_extra_libs.patch}: dropped,
<RoAkSoAx>     included upstream.
<RoAkSoAx>   * debian/copyright: s/it's/its/
<RoAkSoAx>   * debian/control: split Build-Depends into several lines.
<RoAkSoAx>   * debian/rules: Delete lib/AtomFeed.dll on clean, no need to remove
<RoAkSoAx>     src/blam.exe.mdb anymore.
<nxvl> en debian esta
<RoAkSoAx>   * debian/patches/01_no_imendio_news.patch: Delete Imendio news as the
<nxvl> to lo estas borrando
<RoAkSoAx>     page doesn't work anymore and Blam crashes.
<RoAkSoAx>   * debian/control: Depend on mono-gmcs | c-sharp-2.0-compiler as we
<RoAkSoAx>     now use generics in src/DBus.cs and it doesn't build otherwise.
<nxvl> si pes
<nxvl> pero en la version de debian
<nxvl> osea en -1.8.5-1 esta
<nxvl> to lo has borrado por alguna razon
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, claro osea, en edbian lo borran, en ubuntu está, pero yo lo borro
<nxvl> yo lo arreglo
<RoAkSoAx> pq en debian lo borran
<nxvl> no, en debian no lo borran
<nxvl> yo lo arreglo, olvidate
<nxvl> no lo debiste borrar
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, este es el patch
<RoAkSoAx> @@ -1,5 +1,4 @@
<RoAkSoAx>  <ChannelCollection>
<RoAkSoAx> -    <Channel Name="Imendio News" Url="http://www.imendio.com/archive/index.rss"/>
<RoAkSoAx>      <Channel Name="Planet GNOME" Url="http://planet.gnome.org/rss20.xml"/>
<RoAkSoAx>  	
<RoAkSoAx>      <Channel Name="Monologue" Url="http://www.go-mono.com/monologue/index.rss"/>
<RoAkSoAx> solo ke kitan eso de: <Channel Name="Imendio News" Url="http://www.imendio.com/archive/index.rss"/>
<nxvl> en debian lo agregan
<nxvl> osea
<nxvl> el parche borra Imendio news
<nxvl> no es que borran el parche
<nxvl> lo han creado la version anterior
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, a verdad.. ke webon
<RoAkSoAx> pera
<RoAkSoAx> tnego el parche
<RoAkSoAx> ahi
<RoAkSoAx> lo muevo y hago nuevo debdiff
<nxvl> no importa
<nxvl> ya lo arregle
<nxvl> y lo subi
<nxvl> en eggdrop estas agregando un parche
<nxvl> pero eso esta como se fuera parte del merge
<nxvl> debian/patches/eggdrop-1.6.19-ssl.patch
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, está igual ke el changelog de norsetto
<RoAkSoAx> y ahi tb agrega parche
<RoAkSoAx> dentro del merge
<nxvl> nop
<nxvl> el parche lo agrego kees
<nxvl> norsetto hizo el merge
<nxvl> i ahora tu estas haciendo el merge y ademas agregando un parche
<nxvl> lo unico que tienes que hacer ahi es cambiar el - por * y jalarlo 2 espacios mas atras
<nxvl> (y varias lineas)
<nxvl> xq ese es un cambio nuevo
<nxvl> que no es parte del merge
<RoAkSoAx> eggdrop (1.6.18-1.1ubuntu1) gutsy; urgency=low
<RoAkSoAx>   * Merge from Debian unstable (LP: #132222). Remaining Ubuntu changes:
<RoAkSoAx>     - Added SSL patch from
<RoAkSoAx>       http://www.egghelp.org/files/patches/eggdrop-1.6.18-ssl.patch.gz
<nxvl> manyas?
<RoAkSoAx> a ver
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> pero no debian/patches/eggdrop-1.6.19-ssl.patch
<RoAkSoAx> a si si
<RoAkSoAx> pera
<RoAkSoAx> arreglo el changelo
<nxvl> que me parece que es un parche que hizo emgent
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, así??
<RoAkSoAx> * Merge from debian unstable (LP: #236620), remaining changes:
<RoAkSoAx>     - debian/rules: Added check for SSL.
<RoAkSoAx>     - debian/control: Added libssl-dev, updated Maintainer field
<RoAkSoAx>   * Added SSL patch from
<RoAkSoAx>     http://www.egghelp.org/files/patches/eggdrop-1.6.19-ssl-rootie.patch.gz
<RoAkSoAx>     - debian/patches/eggdrop-1.6.19-ssl.patch
<nxvl> no
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, asi no el changelog?
<nxvl> ah
<nxvl> ya
<nxvl> ya entendi
<nxvl> estas actualizando el parche
 * nxvl revisa
<RoAkSoAx> osea hay un upstream release en debian, yo hago el merge
<RoAkSoAx> y le agrego el parche de SSL para la nueva upstream release
<RoAkSoAx> eggdrop (1.6.19-1) unstable; urgency=low
<RoAkSoAx>   * New upstream release.
<RoAkSoAx>   * debian/control:
<RoAkSoAx>     - bumped Standards-Version to 3.7.3;
<RoAkSoAx>     - made "Homepage" a field in the source stanza;
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> mira
<nxvl> en 1.6.18 se hizo el parche eggdrop-1.6.18-ssl.patch
<nxvl> que depues, tu manualmente has cambiado por eggdrop-1.6.19-ssl.patch
<nxvl> que es el que posteo emgent
<nxvl> esta en el bug report
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, claro ese dia yo le pedi a emgent hacer el merge y me lo dejó
<RoAkSoAx> y el parche fue hecho en upstream
<RoAkSoAx> y lo descargué de ahí y lo apliqué
<nxvl> carajo, blam no contruye
<nxvl> ahora lo tengo que arreglar
<nxvl> carajo
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, pq dice ke no construye... si esa wada ya construia :S
<nxvl> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16889354/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.blam_1.8.5-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<diegoe> nxvl: broder blam está más descontinuado q la foc
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, este seria el nuevo changelo pa eggdrop entonces http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38405/
<nxvl> diegoe: dile a este trucca
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: algo asi
<nxvl> pete un toke
<nxvl> dejame arreglar blam primero
<diegoe> error CS0006: cannot find metadata file `/usr/lib/mono/gecko-sharp-2.0/gecko-sharp-dependent.dll'
<nxvl> antes que me maten
<nxvl> diegoe: sep, debe ser un build-depend faltando
<diegoe> actualiza los requires o algo en el configure.ac para q workee~ con el último gecko sharp, q yo sepa no está mantenido
<diegoe> desde 2005
<diegoe> :D
<nxvl> diegoe: sep, eso voa hacer
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38406/
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, no iria por gusto el dropped porque ya es un nuevo upstream release ??
<nxvl> no
<nxvl> xq ese parche esta dentro de debian/
<nxvl> que no tiene nada que ver con upstream
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, oks, toncs, no deberia ir tampoco el enlace de donde se consiguió el parche?
<nxvl> no, ya esta en los anteriores
<nxvl> por las huevas volverlo a poner
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: puedes abrir packages.ubuntu.com?
<RoAkSoAx> el archivo cambia de nombre  de 1.6-18-ssl.patch.gz a 1.6-19-ssl-rootie.patch.gz
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, y no
<RoAkSoAx> no entra
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: mmm
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: tienes rason, pongo
<nxvl> ponlpo
<RoAkSoAx>  * Update SSL patch from
<RoAkSoAx>     http://www.egghelp.org/files/patches/eggdrop-1.6.19-ssl-rootie.patch.gz
<RoAkSoAx>     - Droped debian/patches/eggdrop-1.6.18-ssl.patch
<RoAkSoAx>     - Added debian/patches/eggdrop-1.6.19-ssl.patch
<nxvl> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38409/
<RoAkSoAx> yanto
<RoAkSoAx> ya lo subi
<nxvl> ya, ahora esperate que arregle blam
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si pue, antes construia ahora no :S
<nxvl> ya encontre el problema
<Bonkiman> ﻿ alguien me ayuda a crear  un servidor de muonline
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: han cambiado la ruta de ese archivo
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, donde se le hace el cambio
<nxvl> no idea
<nxvl> pero es autotools related
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si pe, es el patch ese entonces
<RoAkSoAx> -_-
<RoAkSoAx> pq cuando recién arregle el parche si construia -_-
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: como actualizaste el parche?
<nxvl> el 99__autotools_rerun.patch
<nxvl> ?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, manualmente
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, pero como te digo, antes funcionaba yo lo probe y compilaba
<nxvl> pero como manualmente
<nxvl> osea haciendo que cambios
<nxvl> es que acabo de probar y la version de debian compila
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, debe haber algo en el changelo de libgecko2.0-cil porque en el fileliste pa hardy tiene: `/usr/lib/mono/gecko-sharp-2.0/gecko-sharp-dependent.dll' http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/amd64/libgecko2.0-cil/filelist
<nxvl> si, pero en intrepid se cambio mono por cli
<nxvl> por alguna rason
<nxvl> err
<nxvl> cil
<nxvl> osea el archivo esta en /usr/lib/cil/gecko-sharp-2.0/gecko-sharp-dependent.dll
<RoAkSoAx> si pe ese es el problema
<RoAkSoAx> porque como te digo, cuando hice el merge y arreglé el parche, si compilaba
<nxvl> pero lo raro es que el paquete de debian si contruye
<nxvl> osea que inturo que debe ser por ese parche
<nxvl> si pes
<nxvl> pero ahora no
<nxvl> y si no lo arreglo me cuelga
<nxvl> cuelgan
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, :S
<RoAkSoAx> la cosa nomas es encontrar donde hacerpa ke buske en /usr/lib/cil ... en vez de /usr/lib/mono
<nxvl> sep
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ahora ke me acuerdo
<RoAkSoAx> justo asac
<RoAkSoAx> cuando me ayudo
<RoAkSoAx> a trabajar con ese paquete
<RoAkSoAx> me dijo eso que iban a actualizar esa libreria
<RoAkSoAx> y ke me avisaba cuando la actualizaran para ver si construia blam
<RoAkSoAx> pero nunca me avisó
<nxvl> ya manhana veo
<nxvl> trata de hablar con asac
<nxvl> para ver como arreglarlo
<RoAkSoAx> yanto
<nxvl> xq actualizaste la version del watch en eggdrop?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, pues no recuerdo, supongo ke cuando taba probando con los updates :S :P
<nxvl> yo lo revierto
<RoAkSoAx> oks ;)
<nxvl> btw
<nxvl> ahora empieza lo entretenido
<nxvl> el 28 es el FF
<nxvl> ahi se cierran los merges
<nxvl> y comienzan los reported de bug de verdad
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si pe
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ahi en el changelo de libgecko2.0-cil tan haciendo ese cambio de mono a cil
<nxvl> eso es entretenido
<nxvl> derrepente hay que correr autotools de nuevo
<nxvl> pregunta en -motu
<nxvl> o buscalo a asac
<nxvl> o en -desktop
<nxvl> termina de subir eggdrop y me voy a dormir
<RoAkSoAx> oks xvre
<nxvl> ok
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, y que fue de la chamba de canonical?
<nxvl> gone
<nxvl> dunno
<nxvl> el proceso de contratacion de canonical es lentisimo
<nxvl> me fui
<revenger98> hola
<revenger98> saludos
 * VaC|0 saluda a tod@s
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ya compiló.. parece que era un problema de la libreria
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: yo lo arregle en la mañana con asac
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si pe si me dijo
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: era un roche de la libreria, si
<RoAkSoAx> ke habia arreglado esa wada
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: lo arreglo, hizo el upload y volvimos a intentar compilarlo
<nxvl> y funco
<RoAkSoAx> si pe, justo entre pa decirle tb
<nxvl> osea que no fue tu culpa
<nxvl> :D
<RoAkSoAx> y me dijo: hace un toke akabo de arreglar y subirlo
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, obvio, si te dije ke antes compilaba pe :P
<RoAkSoAx> weno me wa a seguir estudiando -_-
<nxvl> carajo
<nxvl> me estan enseñando html
<nxvl> me acaban de explicar que es <h1>
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, looooool kien te enseña?
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
#ubuntu-pe 2008-08-19
<viperhoot> pregunta, hay alguna manera de hacer que anjuta compile y ejecute codigo c++ directamente ?
<Genelyk> uhmmm
<viperhoot> Genelyk, si ps, creo que no se puede,  lo que pasa es que tengo bastaaantes archivos y justamente no quiero volver al terminal por cada uno de ellos para compilarlo :S
<Genelyk> amm eso suena logico
<Genelyk> pero si  no tiene la opcion
<Genelyk> se podria solucinar con un script
<Genelyk> q otorge permisos y q los  ejecute cada vez
<Genelyk> salga  nuevo
<Genelyk> wajaja
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, has usado alguna vez Geany ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, nopo
<viperhoot> hmm si ps, parece q nadie
<viperhoot> tengo un problema con ese programa
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, pa ke es pe
<viperhoot> un ide para c++
<viperhoot> pero tiene la caracteristica que compila y ejecuta desde el mismo ide
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, tipo windows?
<RoAkSoAx> hahah
<viperhoot> el problema es que.... no ejecuta
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, no es por "tipo windows" sino q da flojera estar compile y compile 300 archivos desde consola :p
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<viperhoot> y no funciona la chicheria
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahah
<RoAkSoAx> compila noma por consola oe
<mact> saludos
<mact> que tal
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, si pe, asi parece
<viperhoot> hola mact
<mact> me e pasado tomla mañana buscando
<mact> un reproductor de swf para ubuntu
<viperhoot> mact, firefox?? hahah
<mact> y no e encontrado na encontre uno llamadp mpcstar
<mact> no px
<mact> es ke en firefox no puedo paralo
<mact> ni retrocederlo
<mact> asi como el player clasic de windows
<mact> el firefox simplemente o reproduce
<viperhoot> pero me parece que el vlc puede hacer eso
<mact> pero no puedo tener control sobre
<mact> eso
<mact> mm
<mact> lo e intentado
<mact> pero solo es para flv
<mact> swf na de na
<viperhoot> hmmm
<viperhoot> gnash ?
<mact> el mpcstar es codigo libre pense ke tendria para linux
<mact> pero solo es para ubuntu
<mact> tambien instale el gnash
<mact> uno no me corre bien
<mact> y no tengo la barra de control
<mact> no puedo retroceder
<mact> solo lo muestra
<viperhoot> hmmm
<viperhoot> medio tranca tu pregunta
<viperhoot> ya se
<viperhoot> nose si sea el ideal
<viperhoot> pero Miro abre swf ahora q me acuerdo
<viperhoot> pero instalate Miro desde los repositorios que ellos aconsejan, solo porsiacaso
<viperhoot> juas !
<alemcito> holas
<alemcito> Hola nicolas justo te esperaba necesito que me hagas un favor :S
<revenger98> hola
<revenger98> alguien por aqui
<revenger98> hola
<revenger98> hola
<revenger98> hola
<xander21c> holas
<lastent> Holas
<xander21c> q novelas?
<julius> Hello
<julius> Is there an english (or french) speaking guy here ?
<redrebel> yo
<julius> There's a girl from Peru here and I wanted to show her that It's easy to have different languages on Ubuntu. I download the Quechua packages but It doesn't seem that the option is available in the GDM. Do you know why ? Maybe the translation is not complete ?
<redrebel> are you sure you downloaded the right language packages?
<julius> I can check which package were installed by running Synaptic... give me a minute
<julius> yes, all the *-qu packages are installed
<redrebel> you will probably need language-pack-gnome-qu*
<julius> yes I have it
<redrebel> ok,
<julius> gnome-qu and gnome-qu-base
<redrebel> it could also be that there are some hard coded messages on the gdm menu
<julius> "hard coded messages" ? what do you mean ?
<redrebel> maybe not hard coded, but user defined
<julius> hmm... maybe
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, ?
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEuropeCluster oe , si la hacemos creo
<Genelyk> kame kame haa!!
#ubuntu-pe 2008-08-20
<genelyk> Hi
<genelyk> ammmmmm....bre
<mact> saludos
<mact> ke tal?
<viperhoot> hola mact
<viperhoot> hmmm
<mact> ayer comentaba si alguien sabia de algun deproducotor para ver swf
<viperhoot> ahi
<mact> solo ke fue la correinte electrica por ak
<mact> :D
<viperhoot> mact, con las caracteristicas que quieres, puedes usar miro
<Genelyk> pero totem no reproduce ?
<mact> nop
<mact> con flv se para
<mact> con vlc
<mact> si normal
<mact> pero el swf soplo reproduce sonido y no video
<mact> lo abro con el firefox
<mact> pero no permite tener control sobre el video
<mact> osea poder retrocederlo, etc
<viperhoot> mact, prueba con miro: http://www.getmiro.com/
<mact> ok voy a verlo
<viperhoot> mact, asegurate de instalar miro de los repositorios que alli te indican, tendrás la ultima versión
<fansho21> hola
<mact> ok px
<mact> toy chekando la pagina
<Genelyk> aber
<Genelyk>  una ves me paso asi
<Genelyk> cambia la extencion de swf a flv
<mact> nop
<mact> igual
<mact> ya instale el miro
<mact> peor me lo muestra como el firefox
<mact> no lo puedo retroceder
<Genelyk> uhm
<Genelyk> as probado el mplayer
<Genelyk> o el smplayer
<mact> si toy con esos
<mact> peor na solo
<mact> se escucha
<mact> na mas
<Genelyk> q raro
<mact> a uds les funciona?
<mact> segur me falta alguna libreria
<Genelyk> q video ai en swf
<Genelyk> :S
<Genelyk> ahora lo unico q he ivisto son de puca
<Genelyk> xD1
<viperhoot> aer... voy a buscar
<mact> jajaj
<Genelyk> ya enconte
<Genelyk> aver perate
<viperhoot> todos dicen que el vlc abre swf... aunq no tengo ningun swf para probarlo
<Genelyk> te mnad
<Genelyk> viper te mando tengo aca en mi correo
<viperhoot> aer
<viperhoot> manda uno
<Genelyk> acabo de probrar pero no funk
<Genelyk> correo :P
<viperhoot> dante en ubuntu-pe . org
<Genelyk> no era dot
<Genelyk> este hotmail cada dia ta peor
<Genelyk> Problema con el servicio de Windows Live Hotmail. Se trata de un problema de conectividad de red temporal que no tiene nada que ver con tu equipo. Inténtalo de nuev
<viperhoot> d'uh
<Genelyk> ya ta
<mact> jeje
<Genelyk> toy intentando instalar gento via ssh
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk>  primera vez en mi vida q ago algo asi
<viperhoot> aer
<viperhoot> mact, toy probando ;)
<viperhoot> porsiaca no saben de una adaptación del tema human del gtk pero con colores azules ? .. ese naranja descuadra todo mi entorno
<mact> jajaja
<mact> ok men
<mact> y si
<Genelyk> jajaja
<mact> a ver si pasan algio px
<viperhoot> hmm no man
<viperhoot> es más
<viperhoot> me ha crasheado el mplayer
<Genelyk> jajaj
<Genelyk> sale un error
<mact> jaja
<Genelyk> yo tengi una solucion
<mact> ??? entrar a windows?
<Genelyk> es emular algun  reproductor con wine
<Genelyk> :P
<mact> :D
<mact> jajaja
<mact> puede ser
<Genelyk> o deja de usar las swf
<Genelyk> :P
<mact> pero la cosa es si es linux pa ke usar
<mact> algo de win
<viperhoot> me instalé el swfdec-gnome perono tiene controles
<Genelyk> ffmpeg -i video.swf video.ogg
<viperhoot> mact, eso de adelantar retroceder... hmmm no me atraca por nada
<mact> mm ok px
<mact> con esa sentencia
<mact> transforma a ogg
<mact> no?
<Genelyk> se
<mact> es ke tengo unos vidoes tutoriales de ajax, php, etc
<Genelyk> o pasala a .avi
<mact> y estan swf
<Genelyk> plop
<brillantejcoh> las people
<brillantejcoh> las P3L|C4N0, una consulta, tas virtualizando siaf?
<mact> enontre un tema
<mact> azul
<mact> http://www.dosbit.com/2008/07/11-bluehuman-el-tema-human-en-color-azul
<viperhoot> aer
<viperhoot> ahh
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> ya lo he probado
<viperhoot> maso maso
<viperhoot> aunq parece q es otro :d
<mact> mm
<mact> ok px
<mact> :D
<viperhoot> mact, perfecto !
<viperhoot> lo que necesitaba hace tiempo :D
<viperhoot> aunq ahora la barra de google se ve más grande
<viperhoot> por lo demás todo lo que necesitaba :D
<Genelyk> poste a tu escritorio :P
<viperhoot> es uno bien humilde
<Genelyk> ?
<viperhoot> haha
<viperhoot> vas a ver
<Genelyk> si e visto escritorio con fluxbox mas humidels
<Genelyk> asta consolas mas alucinantes :P
<viperhoot> aer
<viperhoot> ahi les mando una
<viperhoot> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3204/2781077229_3218356285.jpg
<viperhoot> un poco más grande: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3204/2781077229_f8d3c4b2c8_o.png
<mact> interesante
<viperhoot> la combinación de azules me ha gustado
<Genelyk> pero ai nadie lo va aver
<viperhoot> tampoco quiero que nadie lo vea ps :P
<Genelyk> mejor si lo pones en ubuntu pe,  asi los visitantes ven q somos
<viperhoot> hahaha al rato seguro lo cuelgo en los foros
<Genelyk> comunida activa
<viperhoot> ;)
<Genelyk> de cxuanto estu reolucion ?
<viperhoot> 1024 * 768
<Genelyk> q raro
<Genelyk> todo se ve grande
<viperhoot> haha si
<viperhoot> en si es 1024 x 764
<viperhoot> pero le he dado un zoom de pantalla de 10%
<viperhoot> lo demás es igual, y los iconos un poco más grande
<Genelyk> vee
<Genelyk> mejor ponte 800x600
<viperhoot> es que me he acostumbrado a 1024 * 768
<viperhoot> puedo ponerle más.. pero la costumbre ya se implantó
<viperhoot> buehh,,, ahi nos leemos
<xander21c> Holas
<nxvl> \o/ /o/ <o> \o\
<xander21c> ??
<nxvl> :D
<genelyk> ?
<xander21c> q novelas??
<xander21c> a alguien le llego la invitacion para comprar el iphone??
<juanca380> hola mi nombre es juan carlos
<juanca380> quiero hacer un evento sobre ubuntu en ica - peru
<juanca380> pero quiero saber si puedo poner como auspiciador a la comunidad ubuntu
<juanca380> quien me puede dar razon
<juanca380> hola estan ahi
<P3L|C4N0> juanca380,
<P3L|C4N0> que tipo de auspicio buscas?
<P3L|C4N0> te adelanto que del tipo económico no brindamos, pero del tipo técnico si
<juanca380> alla por ejemplo al hacer el evento es mi deseo ponerlo ahi el nombre de la comunidad ubuntu me refiero mencionarlo asi
<juanca380> tambien tecnico me refeiro a eso
<juanca380> aunque yo tambien se algunas demostracines q puedo hacer ahi en el evento pero deseo solo mencionarlos
<P3L|C4N0> sólo debe hacerse mención de la Comunidad de Ubuntu Perú siempre que se invite y participe uno de los integrantes del Council de Ubuntu Perú
<P3L|C4N0> de otra forma no está autorizado el uso de Ubuntu-PE
<juanca380> alla entonces conoces a alguien q peude venir  a eset evento
<P3L|C4N0> pues, puedes alcanzar tu invitación directamente a la lista de correo de Ubuntu-PE
<juanca380> y la persona q conoces cuanto es el costo para su ponencia
<juanca380> caunto crees q me pueda costar su ponencia de la persona indicada
<P3L|C4N0> juanca380, tu evento no es gratuito?
<P3L|C4N0> se cobra por asistir a tu evento?
<juanca380> si para el costo de los cd y el local y el material
<juanca380> alla cuanto es el costo por la ponencia por eso digo
<P3L|C4N0> cuando los eventos son completamente gratuitos, no se estila cobrar, solo se piden los viáticos
<juanca380> alla
<juanca380> pero en este caso se cobrara
<nxvl> juanca380: cuando seria tu evento?
<P3L|C4N0> pero en tu caso habría que analizar, según tu propuesta y quien tiene disponibilidad de tiempo y cercanía al lugar para atenderte
<nxvl> y tipoi de charla que quieres que se de
<juanca380> por eso cuanto seria el costo
<P3L|C4N0> juanca380, justamente nxvl, (Nicolás) está en Lima, y tal vez pueda ayudarte
<nxvl> juanca380: de que? cuanto cobraria el ponente dices?
<juanca380> quiero saber cuanto eria el costo
<juanca380> sabiendo eq soy de lima
<juanca380> digo de ica
<nxvl> el costo de que?
<nxvl> no entiendo
<juanca380> aca en ica se hara una ponencia sobre las caracteristicas de ubuntu su facil manejo capacidad de trabajar en red
<juanca380> me refeiro a cuanto cobrara la persona por ser ponente en el evento q voy a realizar sobre linux ubuntu
<nxvl> ah
<nxvl> eso depende
<nxvl> cuanto cobras por la entrada al evento?
<nxvl> cuanta gente va a ir
<nxvl> que fechas es
<juanca380> la entrada sera de 15 soles eso incluye cd live del SO y certificado
<juanca380> un insituto hizo y maso o mnoes fueron 200 personas
<juanca380> pero lo hizo tomando el nombre de la comuniad ubuntu nose si ustedes le dieron permiso
<nxvl> juanca380: osea tu evento es a costo casi o la idea es negocio?
<nxvl> nop
<nxvl> no se la dimos
<nxvl> (que me acuerde)
<juanca380> es a costo solo q quiero o mas bien mi idea es que conosczas ubuuntu las instituciones publicas y privadas
<nxvl> entonces nadie cobra
<juanca380> es mi idea es q yo he presentado a varias insitutciones publicas para q migren a linux ubunntu y me piden q haga una conferencia de eso pero expicando detalladamente todo
<nxvl> el costo seria transportes, viaticos, alojamiento, etc..
<juanca380> si alguien se enceuntra en ica le digo la hora la persona sale de lima con 6 horas de anticipacion y llegara justo a tiempo hasta para tomar el te y una vez acabado se le cancela y regresa a la capital
<nxvl> ah?
<juanca380> entonces el instituto tomo el nombre de la comunidad ubuntu uy eso es malo
<juanca380> por eso los 15 soles serian solo para cubrir gastos de difusion, cd del SO, certificado y demas gastos q se harian ahora si enteindes
<P3L|C4N0> se entiende que es un gasto mínimo
<nxvl> claro, por eso era la pregunta
<juanca380> bueno me retiro mas tarde ingreso no se si alguien me podra especificar tod eso y si le dieron el permiso al insitutito para tomar su nombre por favor escribirme a mi correo juanca_380@hotmail.com
<nxvl> no cobramos nada mientras el evento sea a cost
<nxvl> ya si es por negocio la cosa cambia
<P3L|C4N0> juanca380, mejor escribe tu propuesta a la lista con todos los detalles
<juanca380> alla gracias entonces los contactare muy pronto
<juanca380> okis grcaias
<juanca380> al coreo les escribire
<nxvl> pero BIEN detallado
<P3L|C4N0> juanca380, hasta ahora no sabemos ni como se llama tu institucion ni tu nombre
<nxvl> que se entienda
<P3L|C4N0> al menos (formalmente)
<juanca380> alla mi nobre es juan carlos escriba salcedo ing de sistemas bueno en 5 año de la san luis gonzaga de ica
<juanca380> mi insitutcion q realizara es computec y el auspicio son ustdes
<juanca380> ok les enciare todo y mas detalladamente
<juanca380> gracias
<P3L|C4N0> suerte
<nxvl> me pone de mal humor cuando entran todos chichas y no saben ni explicar que quieren
<P3L|C4N0> efectivamente por eso le indique que escriba su propuesta detallada a la lista
<P3L|C4N0> cuando uno representa a una institucion, debe presentarse formalmente al menos, para obtener igualmente una respuesta formal
<P3L|C4N0> imaginate que preguntaba cuanto cobras, sin dar mayores detalles, ja ja ja
<nxvl> si pes
<nxvl> es mas, nisiquiera entendia a que se referia con el costo
<nxvl> no decia ni si era cuanto cobraba el ponente o el transporte, o viaticos o el usar el nombre de ubuntu-pe
<xander21c> nxvl: me pasas el enlace al log?? tengo reuna con mi jefe
#ubuntu-pe 2008-08-21
<xander21c> cuanto cobran??
<xander21c> ﻿P3L|C4N0: vi que hay inst en ica q uso el nombre sin permiso??
<P3L|C4N0> xander21c, no mencionó específicamente a ninguno
<xander21c> si, rarazo, capaz entro a tantear
<P3L|C4N0> en realidad estas cosas no se pueden tomar en serio hasta que exista una comunicacion formal
<xander21c> asi es
<xander21c> mailsito manda
<P3L|C4N0> cuando menos un correo solicitando a la lista identificandose correctamente y brindando detalles del evento
<xander21c> esta semana he estado en la luna
<xander21c> q novelas??
<xander21c> algo cambio en el mundo?? Microsoft quebró??
<P3L|C4N0> honestamente no muchas
<P3L|C4N0> lo que tiene MS es un quebradero de cabeza
<P3L|C4N0> >)
<P3L|C4N0> Bill Gates por su salud mental se retira a sus cuarteles de invierno
<xander21c> entoces no me perdi de mucho
<xander21c> el viernes ire a sapear a claro, el precio del iphone
<P3L|C4N0> estaban disponibles en mercadolibre antes de que lleguen a peru
<P3L|C4N0> habran bajado un poco, aunque ya existen clones del mismo en dos marcas chinas
<P3L|C4N0> externamente son identicos
<xander21c> eso si,
<xander21c> en polvos te piden unos $700
<xander21c> me parece demasiado, mejor mando a traer uno y uno mismo lo desbloquea
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, en usa te salen a 600 USD los de 8gb si los compras legalmente
<RoAkSoAx> en Apple
<RoAkSoAx> 200 el IPhone y 400 por cancelar el contrato
<xander21c> aun asi es mas barato q loq te venden aca en polvos
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, si pe, mas bien a ke hora irás a chekiar el precio?
<RoAkSoAx> a mi me mandaron un correo dandome un código pa ke vaya a comprar el iPhone el veirnes
<RoAkSoAx> peor ke cha wa a comprar si ni el precio se
<xander21c> jaja claro, voy de sapo
<xander21c> xq peor q no saber el precio es no tener plata, q es mi caso
<RoAkSoAx> hhha
<RoAkSoAx> yo tampoco tengo
<RoAkSoAx> pero igual lo kiero
<RoAkSoAx> yo pagaria por uno de esos máximo 400 USD
<xander21c> ire como al medio dia, facil de sapo y para sentirme importante con mi impresion del correo y mi codigo
<xander21c> yo asumo q debe ser tipo los planes del blackberry pero con contrato 6 + 6
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, si pero los iPhone supuestamente tan mas baratos ke los blackberry
<RoAkSoAx> en costo e ekipo
<RoAkSoAx> internacionalmente
<RoAkSoAx> pero las marcas se pendejean
<xander21c> si pues
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, cheka: http://www.unblogged.net/precios-del-iphone-3g-en-mexico/
<xander21c> Canonical se unio a LinuxFoundation
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<xander21c> bueno me voy a la casa, me conecto en unos 30m espero
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, http://theclon.wordpress.com/2008/08/19/arreglo-definitivo-para-flash-y-pulseaudioporfin/ amen !
<viperhoot> va bien !
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, a versh
 * xander21c Is Back
<xander21c> compraron si comic de Xmen con Peru 21
<Genelyk> ammmmmmmmmmmmmm......bre
<xander21c> Genelyk y q me digas, estoy tratando de hacer dieta
<Genelyk> plop
<Genelyk> pero estar frente a la pc da ambre
<xander21c> depende
<Genelyk> a eso si
<Genelyk> si ves muchos colores da ambre
<xander21c> humm cambia tu pantalla a 256 colores y te dara menos
<viperhoot> buenas
<viperhoot> oe
<viperhoot> ya que estamos casi todos
<xander21c> jaja :)
<viperhoot> les paso este link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEuropeCluster
<viperhoot> tendriamos acceso a los archivos:
<viperhoot> :D
<xander21c> tiene algun costo??
<viperhoot> hasta donde tengo entendido, no
<viperhoot> aunque seria cosa de contactarnos con Matthias Urlichs, me imagino que el los gestiona
<viperhoot> aunque me imagino que donaciones no les caen mal
<viperhoot> todos ellos son los admins: On freenode: hubby (Ubuntu-de), Ju. (Ubuntu-fr), mitsuhiko (ubuntu-de), netzmeister (Ubuntu-de), smurf (Ubuntu-de), Yann2 (Ubuntu-fr), zed (Ubuntu-fr), ys76 (Ubuntu-de)
<Genelyk> Bi-Xeon 3GHz, 4GB ECC RAM, 3*70GB SCSI
<Genelyk> q makinazaa
<viperhoot> bravaz
<viperhoot> creo que la pasariamos happy
<viperhoot> lo que me preocupa/confunde es que están casi todos con dapper
<Genelyk> aki mejor
<Genelyk> Dual opteron dual core 2.2Ghz, 4GB RAM, 2 scsi disks
<xander21c> supongo q ya migraran de a pocos a hardy
<viperhoot> ojalá
<viperhoot> aer, lo piensan/evaluan/discuten y me pasan el dato en caso creen que sea mejor
<viperhoot> por mi parte creo que teniendo acceso a los archivos, ya la cosa cambia
<xander21c> claro y ya se puede poner un buen planet
<viperhoot> y no solo eso
<viperhoot> un buen wiki
<viperhoot> y hasta un mirror :D
<Genelyk> mira
<Genelyk> se lee de  arriba y de abajo
<Genelyk> http://www.slackware.com/grfx/shared/logo.png
<viperhoot> más parece que dice slocysare
<viperhoot> slockysare ahaha
<Genelyk> falta arte
<xander21c> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/internet/Microsoft/pagara/Novell/millones/soporte/Linux/elpeputec/20080820elpepunet_2/Tes
<Genelyk> :O
<Genelyk> interpolaridad xD!
<xander21c> eso dicen
<xander21c> bueno es hora de desconectarme ;) nos leemos mañana
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, contaxtate a ver ke dicen
<viperhoot> si, quiero preguntar
<nxvl> que cosa?
<nxvl> que estamos preguntando?
<viperhoot> hola nxvl
 * nxvl baila sin razon alguna
<viperhoot> nxvl, cheka: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEuropeCluster
<nxvl> y eso con que se come?
<viperhoot> ehmmmm, en esos servers tenemos total control si nos pasamos
<viperhoot> o eso ofrecen
<nxvl> meh
<nxvl> por las huevas
<nxvl> bueno me fui
<nxvl> btw
<nxvl> revisen los logs de ahora
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, que hay?
<nxvl> hay un dood de ica que quiere hacer un evento
<RoAkSoAx> a si
<nxvl> regreso mas tarde
<RoAkSoAx> si leí
<RoAkSoAx> dale
<viperhoot> también hay algo en piura
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, cuando?
<RoAkSoAx> como
<RoAkSoAx> donde
<RoAkSoAx> a ke hora
<viperhoot> aun no hay fecha
<RoAkSoAx> para ke
<RoAkSoAx> de ke
<viperhoot> pero es probable que antes del 10 de setiembre
<viperhoot> evento de software libre
<viperhoot> quieren llamar a algun ubuntero
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, pa esa fecha fácil estaré ahí
<viperhoot> a xander le avisé en la mañana
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, ya somos 3 haha
<viperhoot> pero ya ps
<viperhoot> si te queda libre puedes ir
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, kien mas estará?
<viperhoot> eso si... aun no confirman eso de los viaticos
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, pero kienes, nxvl y tunas?
<viperhoot> xander dijo que para esas fechas está libre y puede apuntarse
<viperhoot> xander y yo
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, a sauve ya pe
<viperhoot> nxvl capaz también
<viperhoot> la pregunta es.. quedrán 4 o solamente 1 ?
<RoAkSoAx> será como pa ke el council se junte :P
<viperhoot> haha
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> a (B)
<RoAkSoAx> ahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> renunión del council de Ubuntu-pe en Piura pa (B)
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahahaha
<viperhoot> pero ahi qeu ver si nos confirman fecha, viaticos y aviso
<viperhoot> waaa paisano
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si kreo q  yo estaré ahi de vacaciones pe
<RoAkSoAx> confirmas fecha
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> brb
<RoAkSoAx> xvre
<RoAkSoAx> ok
<RoAkSoAx> oe y a nadie lo han llamado para decirle el Precio del iPhone?
<brillantejcoh> las RoAkSoAx
<RoAkSoAx> hola brillantejcoh
<brillantejcoh> man como se llama el sitio donde solo nesecitas estar en sala IRC para tener chance a espacio en hosting
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, aqui en freenode?
<brillantejcoh> nop
<RoAkSoAx> pues no se:P :S
<brillantejcoh> y  en freenode , RoAkSoAx ?
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, haha tampoco.. solo se de una ke te dan shells y poco espacio
<brillantejcoh> aer ......, datea
<RoAkSoAx> en #bshellz
<RoAkSoAx> www.bshellz.net
<brillantejcoh> ese era :), ThX   RoAkSoAx
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, de na ;)
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, a mi me llamaron ayer los de movistar.. para decirme que todos los datos me los dan en una nueva llamada el 22, osea, llamaron por la hueva
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si pe si leí eso el comercio
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, osea el viernes te vuelven a llamar pa decirte planes y precio
<viperhoot> ajá
<viperhoot> bien monse yo pensando que era mi pata que me hacia una broma, lo empecé a putear al operador hahaha
<nxvl> pero por las huevas
<nxvl> dicen que el iPhone 3G esta con HARTO roche
<nxvl> que trae un chip que la esta cagando
<nxvl> que corta las llamadas
<nxvl> te caga la conexion
<nxvl> etc..
<viperhoot> eso
<viperhoot> saben si movistar tiene redes 3g ? , para mi aun es un misterio
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, no no tiene
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, y si eso dicen.. pero habrá ke verlo pe
<RoAkSoAx> yo solo kiero saber a ver si combiene comprar o no
<RoAkSoAx> por el precio y eso
<viperhoot> aqui ni con movistar ni con claro hay 3g x_x
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, con claro si
<RoAkSoAx> con movistar no
<viperhoot> pero hotspots abiertos abundan :D
<RoAkSoAx> recién implementan el prox año
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, aqui en cajamarca digo
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ah plop
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, oe pero ese tio que me llamo, dijo que los inscritos en la web de movistar tienen reserva... eso me ha sorprendido
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, tienen "reserva"
<viperhoot> eso, en caso quieran comprarlo claro
<viperhoot> sipe, pa mi que es floro nomás
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, osea, si digamos tu kieres comprar y hay unbrother ke no se inscribió... pues tu tienes preferencia
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, en claro me han mandado un mail con un codigo especial ke tengo ke utilizar pa poder comprar
<RoAkSoAx> sino no venden
<viperhoot> me imagino, por la hueva no piden dni en esos formularios
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, en claro tampoco, solo #
<RoAkSoAx> y con #tiene toda la info pe
<viperhoot> en movistar si piden dni
<viperhoot> en fin... pa mi que no lo compro
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, en claro mandaron el email
<viperhoot> no al principio
<RoAkSoAx> diciendo ke lleve dni e imprima ese email
<viperhoot> ta q miedo da ese dia
<viperhoot> cuando sale ?
<viperhoot> 22 o 26 ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, 22
<RoAkSoAx> pasado mañana
<viperhoot> ah ok
<viperhoot> y ni info 2 dias antes
<viperhoot> q palta
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, han anunciado ke el mismo dia dirán
<RoAkSoAx> http://www.elcomercio.com.pe/edicionimpresa/HTML/2008-08-20/continuan-sin-revelar-cuanto-costara-iphone-3g-peru.html
<viperhoot> pero eso descuadra planes ps
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si pe pero asi de lakras son
<viperhoot> tampoco me encaja como será el plan de datos con movistar
<viperhoot> sin 3G se pierde bastaaante en el iphone
<viperhoot> ojalá lo vendan el mismo día aqui
<viperhoot> sino habrá que hacer el encarguito a "alguien en lima" ... ejem ejem
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, pues a mi no me interesa el plan de datos
<RoAkSoAx> yo solo kiero pa llamar, sms's, ipod, camara, gps, y wifi
<viperhoot> el gps es otra cosa
<viperhoot> google maps con las justas y tiene calles de lima... tmr
<brillantejcoh> oigan alguien vende cargadores de bateria para lap, se murio la q tengo
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ya van a implementar en los prox años
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, llevalo a donde un eléctrico a ver si repara
<viperhoot> eso si.. ojalá pronto: http://www.google.com/mapmaker ... cheka
<brillantejcoh> RoAkSoAx, ya confirmaron la defuncion
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, suave, de ke marca e spe
<brillantejcoh> mira es una HP
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, por eso es ke hay ke conectarlo siempre a 110
<brillantejcoh> 90W IMPUT 100-240V ~ 2,4A(2.4A)
<brillantejcoh> 50-60HZ OUTPUT 19V(19V ) ---- 4.74A(4,74A)
<brillantejcoh> las caract RoAkSoAx
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, si debes encontrar esos facilmente
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, http://www.google.com/mapmaker?gw=10&ll=-16.403153,-71.532154&spn=0.034582,0.058365&z=14 cheka
<brillantejcoh> eso si estuviera por lima
<viperhoot> la funcionalidad ya está... ojalá se apuren
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, no en todo lado hay
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, no hay alguna tienda de compus ke venda accesorios pa laptops?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ficho
<RoAkSoAx> :P
<viperhoot> yep
<brillantejcoh> sip, pero me dicen que no tinenen en stock, en tumbes es un poco dificil
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, pero te haces pedir
<brillantejcoh> sip, la mayoria por aca trabajan con deltron y me han dicho que toca esperar :(
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, si pe
<juanki> hola
<juanki> buenas nocches
<juanki> e estado revisando pero tengo problemas para correr aplicaciones hechas en visual basic 8.0 pero lo he intentado con cisual mono pero alguien me pudiera orientyar
<juanki> por favor es un examen de la univeridad
<RoAkSoAx> juanki, pues no creo que encuentres a alguien por aquí que desarrolle en VB y lo ejecute en Ubuntu xD
<viperhoot> ejem
<viperhoot> puedes correrlo pero con un visual basic 6.0 con wine
<viperhoot> más no creo por ahora
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, pero VB kreo que si corre en Mono
<viperhoot> pero si no le jala el mono, no creo q se pueda hacer más
<nxvl> wacala
<nxvl> VB
<juanki> pero con wine si se puede
<juanki> a la firme pero solo creando un instyalador
<viperhoot> juanki, la versión 6.0
<juanki> pero con codigo y ficheros hay esta el problema
<juanki> como va eso del proeyecto mono
<brillantejcoh> RoAkSoAx, en el map maker de google, se pueden modificar el nombre de las calles?
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, nu se no he probado
<viperhoot> brillantejcoh, se puede, pero de determinados paises : http://www.google.com/mapmaker/mapfiles/s/launched.html
<viperhoot> juanki, bajate le wine doors http://www.wine-doors.org y prueba con el VB 6
<brillantejcoh> RoAkSoAx, lo q pasa es q en tumbes, hay calles q no tienen nombre y algunas no se ajustan
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, supongo toncs
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, pero como dice viperhoot es de paises determinados
<viperhoot> ajá, por ahi lei que luego lo abren a demás paises, seguro que restrigen por si alguien por ahi pone datos falsos
<viperhoot> ahi no encaja bien la plaza de armas de cajamarca por ejemplo
<brillantejcoh> eso ps
<juanki> diganme alguien de todos los que estamos aquie en esto momentos me puee decir si corrio alguna aplicacion visual.net en luinux
<viperhoot> yo nada
<RoAkSoAx> juanki, yotampoco
<juanki> alguien mas
<RoAkSoAx> juanki, como te decimos, no creo que encuentres a alguien que lo haya hecho aquí
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si tienes tiempo le puedes dar una miradita a https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flatnuke/+bug/256450 ?
<GNU-Linux> Hola gente buenas noches
<nxvl> aer
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: subelo a revu
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, los updates se suben a revu?
<nxvl> si
<nxvl> yo los subo ahi por lo menos
<RoAkSoAx> ok
<nxvl> bueno, subia
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> o a tu ppa
<nxvl> como quieras
<nxvl> pero que sea el paquete completo
<RoAkSoAx> ok los subiré
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, toncs chekea este que está en mi PPA: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/event-rpc/+bug/255853
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: me mandas un mail para revisarlo manhana temprano
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ok ;)
<RoAkSoAx> thnks
<nxvl> me voa dormir
<nxvl> nos leemos
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: mandame un mail con los que quieras que revise
<RoAkSoAx> bye
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, oki
<nxvl> que manhana tengo que dejar a mi hna en el cole y tengo que hacer hora mientras la despierto
<nxvl> :P
<nxvl> me fui
<RoAkSoAx> weno kreo q me kito
<RoAkSoAx> tambien
<RoAkSoAx> ahi se ven
<RoAkSoAx> ciaofas
<pollo> hola
<pollo> alguien
<pollo> ?
<pollo> Hola !
<pollo> mmm
<pollo> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<mib_zheg3h> alguien ahi ?
<pollo> si yo
<mib_zheg3h> me puedes ayudar
<pollo> a eso vine yo
<mib_zheg3h> mira tengo un problema con mi tarjeta de sonido
<pollo> no yo no puedo ayudarte
<mib_zheg3h> ah ok
<pollo> no hay prblm
<pollo> aki nadie contesta parece
<pollo> aparte de ti
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> nxvl: te llego tu invitación para comprar el iphone??
<nxvl> nop
<nxvl> no me inscribi nunca
<nxvl> :D
<xander21c> me llego un codigo y todo eso para un area especial de venta exclusiva o un floro asi
<xander21c> desde el viernes 22,
<xander21c> me aprecere de sapo a ver con q plan te quieren asaltar
<nxvl> tiene roches el iPhone 3G
<nxvl> parece que trae un chip fallado
<xander21c> eso lei,
<xander21c> pero tampoco graba video
 * xander21c fugo a mi casa, nos leemos mas tarde
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, revisaste mis paqueteS?
<nxvl> nop
<nxvl> no he tenido tiempo
<nxvl> me fugo
<nxvl> ahi los vidrios
<dantrix> las
#ubuntu-pe 2008-08-22
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> alguien sabe q tal es Empathy
<xander21c> Holas
<diegoe> xander21c: hay voz y video en empathy
<diegoe> just fucking works™
<Juanpe> o/
<xander21c> eso lei pero no lo ubico
<diegoe> xander21c: necesitas stream engine
<xander21c> creo ya lo instale
<xander21c> diegoe: telephaty-stream-engine
<xander21c> ya esta
 * brillantejcoh espera q argentina le gane a los EU en basketall :)
<viperhoot> haha
<brillantejcoh> las viperhoot
<viperhoot> hola brillantejcoh ;)
<brillantejcoh> nose si el super ego de los argentinos sea mas que la soberbia de las gringos
<viperhoot> que gane argentina
<viperhoot> total
<viperhoot> china lidera haha
<brillantejcoh> go,go,go peru  :) hahaha
<brillantejcoh> ya los dejaron lejosssssss :), españa vendetta
<RoAkSoAx> alguien ya sabe el precio del iPhone?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ya sabes el precio?
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, misterio
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, pq no vas pe csmre
<RoAkSoAx> :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahaha
<viperhoot> hahaha aqui ni hay
<RoAkSoAx> si hay
<RoAkSoAx> en todo el perú que tenga un centor de atención al cliente
<RoAkSoAx> hay
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, estás seguro ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si
<viperhoot> uta que ya vengo !
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, avisas el precio
<RoAkSoAx> pa ver si voy o no
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<viperhoot> ahora que veo... mi firefox tiene 34 pestañas! hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, vas a ir tonces?
<viperhoot> y ni se siente
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, un toke que tome desayuno hahaha
<viperhoot> pero vua ver
<viperhoot> ojalá dejen probarlo :D
<RoAkSoAx> http://www.movistar.com.pe/Archivos/Postpago/1318/index.html
<RoAkSoAx> http://www.movistar.com.pe/Archivos/Postpago/1318/index.html
<RoAkSoAx> http://www.movistar.com.pe/Archivos/Postpago/1318/index.html
<RoAkSoAx> http://www.movistar.com.pe/Archivos/Postpago/1318/index.html
<viperhoot> y vua joder con.. y el EG ?? y el GPS?? :D
<RoAkSoAx> ta caraso
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, claro y el iphone hicieron click! http://contenidos.claro.com.pe/iphone/clic.htm
<RoAkSoAx> está recontra caro
<RoAkSoAx> en timofonica
<viperhoot> la mierda
<viperhoot> nica con telefonica
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, con claro debe tar igual
<RoAkSoAx> o mas caro
<RoAkSoAx> porque
<RoAkSoAx> claro tiene 3g
<RoAkSoAx> timofonica no
<viperhoot> aqui no hay
<viperhoot> :D
<viperhoot> uuuta q con los planes de vomistar no puedo
<viperhoot> con eso me compro una super laptop a plazos
<viperhoot> hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> oe ta ke pendejos
<RoAkSoAx> son casi 400 cocos
<RoAkSoAx> ke venden el ekipo
<RoAkSoAx> y aparte el costo mensual
<viperhoot> si pe
<viperhoot> quiero confirmar los precios de claro
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si pe confirma
<RoAkSoAx> porque los de timofonica son 6 meses kreo
<RoAkSoAx> confirma claro a 1 año
<viperhoot> pero el acuerdo de adquisición del equipo son de 12 meses
<viperhoot> y ni pa que lo hagas prepago
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si pe eso es lo raro... pero osea ke diferencia hay si contratas tu plan por 6 mess y el ekpo a 12 meses
<RoAkSoAx> sea ke significa
<viperhoot> que quieras o no, sigues 6 meses más
<RoAkSoAx> a suave
<RoAkSoAx> si pe es ke en el peru
<RoAkSoAx> los contratos tienen ke ser por 6 meses
<RoAkSoAx> y de ahi renuevas
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, como confimarás los precios en claro?
<viperhoot> aer pera doy una super buscada por internet
<viperhoot> sino encuentro, vua ver
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, http://tintafantasma.net/2008/08/21/costos-de-los-planes-para-el-iphone-peru-con-claro/ no está confirmado
<viperhoot> pero de ser cierto no lo pienso 2 veces y me cambio
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, habrá ke ver pe
<RoAkSoAx> la wada es alguien ke vaya y vea los precios
<viperhoot> http://www.elcomercio.com.pe/ediciononline/html/2008-08-22/el-limeno-henry-huanqui-primero-comprar-iphone-peru.html ese CSM
<viperhoot> ME PASO A CLARO !!!!!!
<viperhoot> http://www.elcomercio.com.pe/ediciononline/HTML/2008-08-22/las-tarifas-y-planes-iphone-peru.html
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, http://www.calinsoft.com/2008/08/precios-de-los-planes-para-el-iphone-3g-en-claro-peru/
<viperhoot> aunque pensandolo bien... de claro está menos, pero igual caro
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si pero en claro te sakan el ancho en el ekipo
<RoAkSoAx> fijate
<viperhoot> lo m ás barato es por 24 meses... nica
<RoAkSoAx> a 24 meses y 209 soles mensuales con claro
<RoAkSoAx> el ekipo si te sale barataso
<RoAkSoAx> no perdon
<viperhoot> pero son 2 añasos
<RoAkSoAx> 669
<viperhoot> tamare dan ganas de engancharse
<RoAkSoAx> s pe
<RoAkSoAx> pendejos
<viperhoot> pero es un asalto a mano armada
<RoAkSoAx> wa a esperar ke salga en la cachina noma
<viperhoot> vua hacer un prestamo haha
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ta ke mas barato kreo sale comprar
<RoAkSoAx> de mercadolibre
<RoAkSoAx> haha
<RoAkSoAx> http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.pe/MPE-4791488-oferta-iphone-16gb-nuevo-en-stock-865-libre-claro-movistar-_JM
<RoAkSoAx> http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.pe/MPE-4959320-_JM
<viperhoot> hmmm
<viperhoot> la wada es que si se bloquea fuiste
<viperhoot> lo habrán jailbrekeado
<RoAkSoAx> mira el clon de iPhone
<RoAkSoAx> http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.pe/MPE-4962722-iphone-clon-nuevo-claro-y-movistar-_JM
<RoAkSoAx> haha
<viperhoot> 700 lucas nomás
<viperhoot> haha
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha si pe
<viperhoot> ta q nunca crei que mi firefox soportara tantas pestañas como la hueva haha
<RoAkSoAx> el clon chino
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, oe ta ke firme, ke robo csmre
<viperhoot> si pe
<RoAkSoAx> esos de claro y movistar, mas rateros
<viperhoot> asalto a mano armada
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<viperhoot> quiero especificaciones más completas de esos precios
<viperhoot> cuanto de llamadas, cuanto de datos, nada de eso hay aun
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, debe ser parecido a timofonica
<viperhoot> seguro
<lokitosamax> hola lastent
<lokitosamax> que tal a los años hermano
<lokitosamax> lastent
<lokitosamax> pls una pregunta
<lokitosamax> mira tengo una intel core 2 duo y quiero saber cual es el instalador o que ubuntu le funka a esta maquina
<lokitosamax> ??¡
<RoAkSoAx> lokitosamax, el de 64bits o 32bits
<RoAkSoAx> los dos funcionan
<lokitosamax> es de 64 bitd
<RoAkSoAx> lokitosamax, ambos versiones del SO funcionan
<lokitosamax> ah
<lokitosamax> o sea si le pongo
<lokitosamax> ubuntu hardy heron para 64 bits
<lokitosamax> lo funka norma
<lokitosamax> am
<lokitosamax> otra pregunta pero para 64 bits tengo ya la de la amd
<lokitosamax> esa misma le puedo poner??¡
<RoAkSoAx> lokitosamax, si, la version de ubuntu de 64bits es pa amd64 y em64 (osea los intel core 2 duo)
<lokitosamax> graxias
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, ya mandé el mail para pasarnos al cluster europeo
<viperhoot> esperando respuesta :)
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, xvre
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, que nxvl joda ahi :P como el es motu ya tiene otro rango :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<viperhoot> si pe
<viperhoot> pero no hay
<viperhoot> mande el mail a Matthias Urlichs.. .facil te suena
<RoAkSoAx> nopo
<viperhoot> el gestiona los loco teams ... aka Smurf
<RoAkSoAx> no no lo manyo
<viperhoot> aer que responde
<viperhoot> oe RoAkSoAx http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/fayerwayer/~3/371996919/ hahaha por si necesites joder a alguien
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ayer hackearon la web de claro de iPhone
<RoAkSoAx> haha
<viperhoot> hahah te ganaste ?
<viperhoot> yo esta a punta de f5 y juass !
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahah
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<RoAkSoAx> me desperté
<RoAkSoAx> abri mi Firefox
<RoAkSoAx> y como dejé la pagina guardada
<RoAkSoAx> vi
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<viperhoot> si pe
<viperhoot> y ni asi bajan precios haha
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<viperhoot> buehhh
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos luego
<julius> Hello
<MagicFab> hello
<julius> I have a friend here from Peru who is very interested in the free software (we're in Belgium and she's studying here for 2 years... I explain to her what is free software, GNU/Linux, etc)
<julius> I don't know how it is in Peru. I gave here the url of your website... Her parents works with the people in the moutain and so on and maybe they can be interested with the "Quechua translating project"...
<julius> Do you know if I can giver her more things to know about FS in Peru ?
<julius> (sorry for speaking english......)
<nxvl> actually in peru there are a lot of events about free software
<julius> great :) and are there projects for the "little villages" that needs education !? like installing a pc in a school with an offline version of wikipedia or something like that ?
<nxvl> well, the goverment bought OLPC's
<julius> oh... I told her about that project too... But I thought they replace Linux by Win
<nxvl> mm
<julius> maybe I can give her the keyboard :)
<nxvl> the first bunch of laptops came to peru before the switch
<julius> good thing for you :/
#ubuntu-pe 2008-08-23
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, alguna novedad del iPhone?
<viperhoot> que mi hermano ya se compró uno CSM
<viperhoot> hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, hahahahahah
<RoAkSoAx> y ek tal?
<viperhoot> ni idea
<viperhoot> él en lima
<viperhoot> yo aqui
<RoAkSoAx> a suave
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ya chekiaste supongo: http://67.192.68.58/iphone/site/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=58&Itemid=80
<viperhoot> oe RoAkSoAx http://www.elcomercio.com.pe/ediciononline/HTML/2008-08-22/las-tarifas-y-planes-iphone-peru.html  los precios para claro cambiaron
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, son los mismos de la mañana
<viperhoot> no creo
<viperhoot> no recuerdo que te saliera un iphone por 209 lucas
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si yo chekie en la mañana y son los mismos, mira el enlace ke te di es el de claro
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, los 209 lukas es el precio ke pagas mensual
<viperhoot> si pe
<viperhoot> osea en si te sale a 400 masomenos
<viperhoot> igual en la mañana me hacia la idea de que salia en promedio 700
<viperhoot> capaz y me confundi :D
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, osea el mas barato en claro, son como 530 el iPhone y con plan de 6 meses.. te salia como 550 USD en pagar pes el servicio 6 meses
<RoAkSoAx> osea en total, como casi 1100 usd
<RoAkSoAx> digo 1 año
<viperhoot> no ps, 209 soles el plan más  189 el equipo el equipo
<viperhoot> esto si te quieres enganchar 2 años
<RoAkSoAx> claro, pero el plan mas barato es 129 mensual por 1 año, + los 1449 del ekipo
<RoAkSoAx> osea 129 * 12 meses = 1548 + 1449 del ekipo son
<RoAkSoAx> 2997
<RoAkSoAx> como 1070 USD en todo el año
<viperhoot> awanta
<viperhoot> ahh no ps si es a 12 meses si es caraso
<viperhoot> a 18 o 24 meses ya es más soportable
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, na ke ver
<RoAkSoAx> saka tu cuenta
<viperhoot> osea más caro.. pero a meses más accesible de pagar
<RoAkSoAx> mira 129*18 meses = 3461, osea mas de 1100 USD
<RoAkSoAx> y si haces 129*12meses = 1548 + 1449 = 2997
<viperhoot> asi si, pero pagar 1449 de un porraso.. duele
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, son 300 lukas mas
<RoAkSoAx> ke al de 18 meses
<RoAkSoAx> osea, si igual vas a gastar mas de 1000 por el iPhone
<P3L|C4N0> <)
<P3L|C4N0> mejor al cash!
<RoAkSoAx> si costara500 USD o 600 USD sin contrato ni nada
<RoAkSoAx> yo si lo compraria
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<viperhoot> no se lo piensa 2 veces asi
<P3L|C4N0> RoAkSoAx, → APPLE IPHONE 16GB......$300usd
<P3L|C4N0> RoAkSoAx, → wirelessexcell@hotmail.com
<viperhoot> P3L|C4N0, EG ?
<viperhoot> 3G ?
<viperhoot> claro ? movistar ?
<P3L|C4N0> RoAkSoAx, vía FedEx
<P3L|C4N0> viperhoot, free (cualquier operador)
<RoAkSoAx> P3L|C4N0, esos son estafa
<RoAkSoAx> ya he averiguado
<P3L|C4N0> <)
<RoAkSoAx> y a la larga saldria mas carolina porque pagas envio, impuesto en perú, y almacenaje mientras desaduanan el celular
<P3L|C4N0> http://www.cronica.com.mx/nota.php?id_nota=380457en otros sitios esta
<P3L|C4N0> segun esto, en otros paises se vende a menos precio
<P3L|C4N0> http://www.cronica.com.mx/nota.php?id_nota=380457
<MagicFab> aqui mi filtro me indica que andan hablando del iphone ... tsk, tsk... :)
<P3L|C4N0> si hablamos que de que casi siempre en Perú, las telecomunicaciones nos cuestan mucho más que en el resto de latinoamerica
<P3L|C4N0> incluyendo los propios dispositivos (en este caso los iPhone)
<MagicFab> interesante... pensaba que aquí en Canadá era el sitio más caro de américa para celulares
<P3L|C4N0> xD
<P3L|C4N0> hagamos la prueba
<P3L|C4N0> cuanto cuesta el susodicho iPhone 16GB 3G ?
<viperhoot> P3L|C4N0, haha Canadá nos gana en precios :D
<MagicFab> U$25 por mes + cargos + etc. ~U$40 /mes por 100 minutos de dia, entrando ilimitado
<P3L|C4N0> no hable del servicio, hable del equipo solamente
<MagicFab> y luego $.10/minuto
<P3L|C4N0> US$ 25. es baratisimo
<P3L|C4N0> .10 es superbarato para nosotros
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab, si peero $25 para uds. es como S/. 25 soles pa nosotros
<P3L|C4N0> aqui nos sale algo mas de US$0.20 el minuto
<MagicFab> ah, equipos pues siempre y cuando se compran como parte deun plan muchos salen "gratis" (contraro de 3 año)
<P3L|C4N0> el doble
<MagicFab> el plan de $25 sale en realidad a $40 por los cargos escondidos
<MagicFab> disque "cargo de acceso a la red" etc.
<P3L|C4N0> pero con decirte cuanto cuesta el minuto, ya puedes deducir el resto de los costos
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab,  apara nosotros, el plan minimo mensual sale USD: $50 y el equipo por ese plan con contrato de un año sale como USD $500
<P3L|C4N0> osea "el doble"
<MagicFab> ouch
<MagicFab> sale mucho mejor comprar un equipo desbloqueado en USA no ?
<P3L|C4N0> obviamente
<RoAkSoAx> si
<MagicFab> con tal que las empresas dejen usar equipos desbloqueados...
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab, si dejan
<MagicFab> y que nos los vea comprar un iphone :)
<P3L|C4N0> RoAkSoAx, invita a MagicFab a tu ciudad y que de paso en USA recoga unos cuantos iPhone para los ubunteros de Perú
<P3L|C4N0> xD
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<MagicFab> oh no, eso si no les llevo ni uno
<MagicFab> :D
<P3L|C4N0> juas!
<RoAkSoAx> mas bien a mi me gustaria estar en usa
<RoAkSoAx> pa comprarme full electronicos  xD
<P3L|C4N0> MagicFab, mejor no, por que sino te dejan en cueros por los benditos iPhones
<P3L|C4N0> >)
<MagicFab> Dos links resumen lo quepienso del Iphone
<MagicFab> http://gizmodo.com/5040593/cranky-windows-guy-apples-iphone-bugs-stopped-me-from-switching-to-a-mac
<MagicFab> http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=iphone
<MagicFab> ATENCION: el segundo link tiene vocabulario... no muy "family friendly"
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<viperhoot> oe
<viperhoot> me acaban de pasar un dato bien extraño
<viperhoot> resulta que los que tienen un contrato con claro no pueden hacer nada
<viperhoot> si ya tienes un postpago con claro... la unica manera de tener tu iphone es.... teniendo otro contrato más :D
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, claro pe
<RoAkSoAx> y cancelas tu otro contrato con claro y ya
<RoAkSoAx> :P
<viperhoot> cancelar significa pagar todo tu contrato antes
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, no todo
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, por eso yo solo tuve contrato 6 mewses
<viperhoot> debería haber una opción de migrarte
<RoAkSoAx> y luego tengo "linea abierta" cosa ke cuando kiero cancelo
<viperhoot> pero no todos los postpago estan en esa situación
<viperhoot> eso es tener otro celular más
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si pue
<RoAkSoAx> yo tengo 2 celulares
<RoAkSoAx> RPC y mi Contrl
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<viperhoot> dahhh
<viperhoot> asi no se juega ps
<viperhoot> como en usa que todos los postpagos fueron migrados en caso querian un iphone... aqui nada
<viperhoot> :S
<RoAkSoAx> creo que me compraré este: http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_n81_8gb-2085.php
<viperhoot> oe
<viperhoot> pero movistar no hizo nada nadita por el lanzamiento
<viperhoot> ni bulla hahah
<P3L|C4N0> se cuelga del autobombo de claro
<P3L|C4N0> claro hizo tuntun
<P3L|C4N0> ellos se cuelgan
<P3L|C4N0> tambien cobran lo mismo
<P3L|C4N0> hace asa, tambien movistar
<RoAkSoAx> si pe si movistar ni sikiera tiene red 3g
<RoAkSoAx> y kreo q hasta mas caro ek claro
<RoAkSoAx> sale
<nxvl> cuando sale en claro el iPhone?
<viperhoot> x_x
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, hoy lol
<viperhoot> nxvl, ya no hay creo
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, http://www.elcomercio.com.pe/ediciononline/HTML/2008-08-22/las-tarifas-y-planes-iphone-peru.html
<RoAkSoAx> en timofonica es prestación de servicios 6 meses y acuerdo de adquisición de equipos 12 meses
<RoAkSoAx> osea, pasados los 6 meses tienes ke renovar el contrato, viperhoot ?
<nxvl> iwal no lo iba a comprar hasta que se solucione el roche del chip
<P3L|C4N0> segun veo claro esta mas "carioco" que movistar
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, de qué ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, osea, contrato de prestación de servicios por 6 meses y acuerdo de adquisición de equipos de 12 meses, significa que despues de los 6 meses, te enyucan otros 6 meses mas por el servicio?? eso significa?? (tu que eres movistar lover)
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, vomistar lover yo?? hahah ... me imagino que luego de ese lapso eres libre de hacer lo que quieras, pero igual sigues pagando cuota por el equipo
<RoAkSoAx> pero ke cuato pe si lo pagas cash
<RoAkSoAx> es o k no manyo
<viperhoot> si es al cash... supongo que ahi muere
<viperhoot> cierto
<viperhoot> se han hueveado seguro
<viperhoot> o será un nuevo plan de compra aun no descubierto? :D
<RoAkSoAx> es ke dice: "Precios sujetos a a la contratación de un plan iPhone postpago con prestación de servicios de 06 meses y acuerdo de adquisición de equipos de 12 meses"
<viperhoot> capaz y pagas 1119 soles cada mes por el equipo hahah
<RoAkSoAx> osea como se entiende es ke solo tienes un contrato de 6 meses
<RoAkSoAx> en pagar los 60 USD mensuales
<RoAkSoAx> y luego... los otros 6 meses es acuerdo de adquisición de equipos
<RoAkSoAx> pero cuanto se pagará pe ahi
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, no te llamaron?
<RoAkSoAx> lo de timofonica kreo?
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, nada nadita
<viperhoot> por las huevas ilusionan
<P3L|C4N0> juas!
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, kreo q eso de timofonica es asi, 6 meses nomas pagas los 60 USD y mas el precio del ekipo y ya
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> se han dado la confundia
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, no kreo
<RoAkSoAx> como no tienen red 3g
<RoAkSoAx> facile s por eso
<viperhoot> eso o hay más planes para luego
<RoAkSoAx> nadie cooce a alguien ke trabaje en timofonica?
<viperhoot> pregunta, que trackers me recomiendan para un torrent ?
<xander21c> Holas
<viperhoot> hola xander21c ;)
<viperhoot> porsiaca te respondieron por lo de piura ?
<xander21c> viperhoot: no
<viperhoot> :S
<viperhoot> capaz quieren que los llame
<xander21c> tambien te iba a preguntar lo mismo,
<xander21c> llamar?? pero es mas facil por mail
<viperhoot> si pe
<viperhoot> pero nada de responder :S
<xander21c> nxvl: Kenny esta conectado y dice q no pueden xq estan contruyendo una nueva facu esta todo lleno de obreros y cemento y esas cosas
<nxvl> :(
<roddy> hola
<roddy> que tal
<roddy> quiero instalarle un reproductor media a me pc pero no entiendo mucho del tema..
<Morell> Hola todos..
<Genelyk> Olaz
<Genelyk> jejej taaba  viendo WALL-E
<Morell> yo aun no la he podido ver...
#ubuntu-pe 2008-08-24
<Genelyk> vale la pena verlo
<Genelyk> y acompañado
<Genelyk> xD1
<Morell> jaja ok lo tendré en cuenta...
<tuxito> alguien?
<viperhoot> juas !
<BelleKotoshi> great
<BelleKotoshi> benditos cnames
<NiKeCRu666> oigan puedo hacer una pregunta???
<NiKeCRu666> jajajajajajjajaj
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<NiKeCRu666> hola a todos de nuevo!!!
<Genelyk> sobre
<Genelyk> yo te ayudo si no tiene nada q ver con compiz
<NiKeCRu666> Genelyk, jaja no hay alguna consulta por ahora, solo estaba saludando, hoy me reintegro al chat =)
<Genelyk> pplop
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<Genelyk> vuelvo voya  ver si funciona mi RA2
<NiKeCRu666> nxvl, hola, cuando se hara la siguiente reunion dominical?
<nxvl> cuando hayan 5 items e la agenda
<NiKeCRu666> porque estoy viendo la agenda y no hay nada listado, inclusive la ultima fecha fue 22 de junio =/
<NiKeCRu666> oh
<nxvl> :D
<NiKeCRu666> alguien sabe si puedo ponerle linux a un celular que tiene windows mobile?
<Genelyk> ubuntu mobile
<Genelyk> xD1
<nxvl> ubuntu mobile es para mobile devices
<nxvl> no para celulares
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn..
<NiKeCRu666> si yo tengo un smartphone
<NiKeCRu666> que tiene windows mobile
<NiKeCRu666> no le hace?
<Genelyk> supongo q si
<nxvl> no creo
<nxvl> no he visto la opcion de hacer llamadas en UME
<NiKeCRu666> nunca nadie ha probado?
<Genelyk> tendrias qw buscar en google
<NiKeCRu666> eso hago =)
<NiKeCRu666> O.o
<NiKeCRu666> miren xD
<NiKeCRu666> http://www.openmoko.com/product-dboard.html
<Genelyk> naaa
<NiKeCRu666> 300 dolares xD
<NiKeCRu666> en estados unidos
<Genelyk> jaja
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<NiKeCRu666> 	uhmn conecto mi celular y no me lo reconoce =/
<Genelyk> q raro
<Genelyk> el fdisk  te lanza algo ?
<NiKeCRu666> nop nada
<NiKeCRu666> =/
<Genelyk> tenog sueñoo
<NiKeCRu666> jajaja xD
<Genelyk> en serio
<Genelyk>  por a  mi cuadra
<Genelyk>  un tio tubo de fiesta
<Genelyk>  y hicieron un bullon asta las 6.30
<NiKeCRu666> hahahahahahaah
<NiKeCRu666> donde vives???
<Genelyk> SJM
<NiKeCRu666> jajajaj
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<Genelyk> Q JUE
<Genelyk> fui tu tio ?
<NiKeCRu666> ops
<NiKeCRu666> lo siento
<NiKeCRu666> fui yo
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<NiKeCRu666> jajajaj
<NiKeCRu666> mentira
<NiKeCRu666> yo estoy en AQP XD
<Genelyk> vee
<Genelyk> en fin
<NiKeCRu666> jajaajjaa
<Genelyk> tnmr
<Genelyk> a las 8 cierro el inter
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk>  y eso q abri  a las 4.30
<NiKeCRu666> jaajaja
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<Genelyk> yo opino q deberrian restringir el uso del internetr pa  q no busken sus tarea sai
<Genelyk> tareas
<NiKeCRu666> jajaajja xD
<NiKeCRu666> tu tienes cabinas de internet?
<Genelyk> no
<Genelyk> yo atiendo
<Genelyk> u.u
<Genelyk> asi no buscarian cada cosa en google
<NiKeCRu666> jajajjajajaja
<NiKeCRu666> o en yahoo respuestas
<Genelyk> google "Hacer 10 danzas tipicas de arequipa"
<Genelyk> na asi
<NiKeCRu666> jajajjajjaaja
<Genelyk>  nadie aprende nada
<NiKeCRu666> ajajajajja
<Genelyk> terminan su  5 de secundaria  y solo saben  copiar y pegar e imprimir
<NiKeCRu666> ni mprimir
<NiKeCRu666> -.-
<NiKeCRu666> amigo puedes imprimirmelo porfa?
<Genelyk> a eso
<Genelyk> q colera
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<Genelyk> a veces buscan  una solo frase
<Genelyk> y no kieren leer un poema
<Genelyk> _-.-
<NiKeCRu666> jajajja
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<NiKeCRu666> afff nopuedo resetear mi celular -.-
#ubuntu-pe 2009-08-17
<iluvatar321> hola
<iluvatar321> buenas tardes
<iluvatar321> tengo un problema, alguien me prodria ayudar??
#ubuntu-pe 2009-08-20
<MaRcE|O> hola alguien esta?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, cuando era el FF?? el 27 verdad?
#ubuntu-pe 2009-08-21
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, cuando sera el proximo UDS?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: noviembre
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, que fechas aprox?
<nxvl> no me acuerdo si 16 o 23
<nxvl> pero por ahi
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ok xvre
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, el 26 de noviembre kreo que es thanksgiving asi ke no kreo q sea ahi
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, tu chambeas con netbooks?
#ubuntu-pe 2009-08-22
<Hector_Franz> buenas
<Hector_Franz> alguien me puede ayudar?
#ubuntu-pe 2009-08-23
<bardtronix> hola
<bardtronix> bye
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ping
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: domingo a las 11 am, no seas pendejo!
#ubuntu-pe 2010-08-23
<iap2001> por fin!
<iap2001> holas
<iap2001> 10 minutos tratando de entrar :P
<viperhoot> saludos iap2001
<viperhoot> hehehe
<iap2001> hi viperhoot
<viperhoot> estamos esperando un momento m?s
<viperhoot> chess
<viperhoot> parece q no se conectar? m?s gente
<viperhoot> no conviene decidir los puntos programados con tan poca gente :.
<viperhoot> :/
<viperhoot> creo que mejor ser? s?lo por la lista de correo
#ubuntu-pe 2010-08-25
<ShinyDarkness> Hola.
#ubuntu-pe 2010-08-26
<man0> hola camaradas
#ubuntu-pe 2010-08-27
<ShinyDarkness> Hola.
#ubuntu-pe 2011-08-22
<ric> hi
<ric> hola tengo una consulta si quiero instalar a 6000 netbooks ubuntu que procedimiento debo seguir, asumo que eso tiene un costo
#ubuntu-pe 2011-08-23
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-pe 2011-08-24
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-pe 2011-08-25
<SergioMeneses> v
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-pe 2011-08-27
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-pe 2012-08-20
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: hola hola!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: o/
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: como vamos?
<viperhoot> tranquilo todo este domingo
<viperhoot> :)
<viperhoot> terminando un par de documentos
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: te acuerdas de la petición de traducción al ubuntu manual que comenté la vez pasada?
<viperhoot> parece que ya traducieron todo al español !!
<JoseeAntonioR> aja
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> son rapidos
<viperhoot> los traductores si, los que aceptan las traducciones parece que no :P
<viperhoot> aún no aprueban nada :/
 * JoseeAntonioR tiene etiquetas pero no en hoja, sino en tira, y no sabe como rayos imprimirlas D:
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: asi son, pueden tomar semanas
<viperhoot> ojalá pronto
<JoseeAntonioR> hola, neyder_!
<neyder_> hola JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: sera buena idea grabar/hacer un stream de lo del jueves?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: creo que mejor grabarlo
<viperhoot> cosa que lo tenemos guardado para cualquier ocasión
<viperhoot> si se puede, claro
<JoseeAntonioR> lo que quiero hacer tambien es un video de la gente ordenando el stand, y luego haciendo sus demos
<JoseeAntonioR> para tener como " nosotros hicimos esto en tal evneto"
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> buena idea
<JoseeAntonioR> eso si no se con que lo grabare, supongo que con el ipod
<JoseeAntonioR> porque michael llega a las 4 y yo estare desde las 3 ordenando
<viperhoot> no sabes si grabarán todas las charlas?
<viperhoot> por ahí que si
<viperhoot> y sólamente pides la parte de tu presentación
<JoseeAntonioR> cierto
<viperhoot> pregunta prosia
<JoseeAntonioR> pucha que la chica debe estar a mil
<JoseeAntonioR> hoy la llame para ver unos detalles del stand y del punto de encuentro
<JoseeAntonioR> y de si tenian pc para la presentacion
<JoseeAntonioR> y nada
<JoseeAntonioR> ellos empiezan mañana
<viperhoot> si te das una vuelta a ver como van con la logística?
<JoseeAntonioR> mañana?
<JoseeAntonioR> pucha, que salgo del colegio 5:30pm
<JoseeAntonioR> y es en el otro lado del mundo
<viperhoot> caballeros, a punta de emails nomás
<viperhoot> o no te conoces a alguien que vaya a exponer mañana ?
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, veamos
<viperhoot> y preguntas a ver si filman las charlas o algo asi
<JoseeAntonioR> creo que no
<JoseeAntonioR> pregunto el mismo dia, que mas queda
<viperhoot> caballeros
<JoseeAntonioR> y mandarle un mail a la chica es estresarla mas
<JoseeAntonioR> me odiara al final :P
<viperhoot> jajaja
<viperhoot> pero no es un equipo el que lo organiza/
<viperhoot> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: si, pero mi contacto es Gloria Cisneros :P
<JoseeAntonioR> disculpame, estaba preparando la planilla de registro al mailing list
<JoseeAntonioR> le acabo de amarrar un ubuntu-lapicero
<viperhoot> hehehe normal
<JoseeAntonioR> quiero/necesito mas lapiceros de estos
<JoseeAntonioR> son geniales
<viperhoot> tenía un par
<viperhoot> qué fin les habré dado
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: aviso que ya cerraron sponsorship requests, ya empezo la votacion
<viperhoot> juas !
<JoseeAntonioR> brb
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<viperhoot> hehehe yo ya estoy en plan fugo
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno
<viperhoot> ya viene el lunes y toca madrugar x/
<JoseeAntonioR> estamos hablando entonces
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> heheh si
<JoseeAntonioR> yo tengo que esperar a daniel holbach
<JoseeAntonioR> hasta las 2am
<viperhoot> uhh provecho
<viperhoot> que planes?
<JoseeAntonioR> developer week
<viperhoot> Participarás?
<JoseeAntonioR> estoy organizando nada mas :P
<viperhoot> hehehe
<viperhoot> provecho
<viperhoot> fugo, ya nos leemos luego ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> listo!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> tengo 5 mins
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ping?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :O
<SergioMeneses> pm
<fabi29> holaaaa
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ping ping
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, digame
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: acabo de llegar, en un rato me pongo a ver lo del mail
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaa ok no hay lio....
<SergioMeneses> yo ando tambien aqui mirando otras cosas
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: listo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok ok
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pm
<JoseeAntonioR> ok
#ubuntu-pe 2012-08-21
<M1L0> buenas!
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: estas?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: perdoname, se me acabo la bateria del celular, si quieres puedes volver a llamar :)
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: perdona, mi telefono murio :S jajaja pero si esta aqui vamos a conversar mas del tema antes de enviarlo
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<M1L0> jajajaja tambien del mio :D
<M1L0> vayamos al priv
#ubuntu-pe 2012-08-22
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: por lo visto la web ya se encuentra bien ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> hey hey! si, ahi mismo me contacte con los sysadmins
<JoseeAntonioR> y se arreglo a los 30s
<viperhoot> que bueno :)
<JoseeAntonioR> cuando les dices que es critico lo hacen al momento
<viperhoot> menos mal
<viperhoot> alguien seguro metió mano donde no debía.
<JoseeAntonioR> estuvo asi por mucho tiempo!
<JoseeAntonioR> al menos eso me dijeron
<JoseeAntonioR> pero solo pasaba con el rewrite del www, el dominio en si estaba bien
<viperhoot> extraño
<viperhoot> pero al menos ya está como siempre
<JoseeAntonioR> si :)
<JoseeAntonioR> creo que todo ya esta listo para el evento por aqui, no se si me falte algo
<JoseeAntonioR> pensaba poner un bowl con caramelos
<viperhoot> jajajaja tanto asi
<viperhoot> ?
<viperhoot> quizá un folleto con una descripción rápida de qué es ubuntu
<viperhoot> aunque en un evento de ese tipo el que menos ya lo sabe
<JoseeAntonioR> he hecho volantes super simples con direcciones web a donde pueden ir
<JoseeAntonioR> y el canal ird
<JoseeAntonioR> irc*
<viperhoot> buena idea
<viperhoot> brb cenita time
<JoseeAntonioR> http://people.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu-PE/ubuntu-pe.color.jpg
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<JoseeAntonioR> http://people.ubuntu.com/~joseeantonior/Ubuntu-PE/ubuntu-pe.color.jpg
<JoseeAntonioR> es el ultimo
<SergioMeneses> :OOO
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, JoseeAntonioR roaksoax saludos
<viperhoot> está mal el canal irc !
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: o/
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos al rato ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> dsmfkjsdnfkjsdank
<JoseeAntonioR> rayos!
<JoseeAntonioR> HE IMPRESO 456 COPIAS!
<JoseeAntonioR> a modificarlos a mano
<SergioMeneses> sin embargo estan muy buenos!
<JoseeAntonioR> bbi 15
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, bbi?
<JoseeAntonioR> be back in
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok
<JoseeAntonioR> si viperhoot no me decia no me daba cuenta
<JoseeAntonioR> creo que me tomara un buen tiempo corregir todo
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pregunta: por que no hacemos una colecta entre todos los LoCos que deseen pulseras de Ubuntu, y hacemos unas cuantas?
<JoseeAntonioR> ya que para un solo LoCo saldría un poco caro
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero es q a uds les sale demasiado caras
<SergioMeneses> aqui son mas baratas
<SergioMeneses> tiene fotos de como son las pulseras?
<SergioMeneses> a ver que tienen de diferentes
<JoseeAntonioR> si?
<JoseeAntonioR> a ver
<JoseeAntonioR> http://d13pix9kaak6wt.cloudfront.net/background/jorge.castro_1292526488_85.jpg
<JoseeAntonioR> algo como esa
<JoseeAntonioR> habria que hacer el diseño
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> ese es jorge
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, seria averiguarlos aqui en colombia
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jono al parecer amplio el tiempo de la aplicacion por sponsorship
<SergioMeneses> :S
<JoseeAntonioR> que rayos?!
<JoseeAntonioR> ya esta cerrado!
<SergioMeneses> en serio?
<SergioMeneses> yo escuche a jono decir eso
<SergioMeneses> o bueno lei
<SergioMeneses> esta tarde mientras yo estaba en la meeting solo q como era el chair no pude preguntarle
<JoseeAntonioR> jono lo dijo porque mando un mail al ubuntu-devel-announce@l.u.c diciendo que era hasta el lunes
<JoseeAntonioR> es decir, ayer
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mmmm
<SergioMeneses> puede ser
<JoseeAntonioR> ahi dice, lea el mail
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: pero bueno, con todos los demás datos en el afiche sobrado nos contactan ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ya estoy corrigiendolo, A MANO, voy a la mitad aprox
<viperhoot> jajaja te vas a matar con eso
<viperhoot> yo creo que lo dejas ahí nomás
<JoseeAntonioR> nah, ya falta poco
<JoseeAntonioR> con fe!
<viperhoot> hehe ok
<viperhoot> porque con todo lo demás igual son varias maneras de contactar
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, porq mejor cuando los entregan van haciendo la aclaracion del canal
<viperhoot> eso
<JoseeAntonioR> ya empece, a terminar
<JoseeAntonioR> falta poquito
<JoseeAntonioR> asi que no importa
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok
<JoseeAntonioR> igual el dedo ya duele
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, toca hacerle porras
<viperhoot> a propósito del ask, ayuden con las preguntas sin respuestas :P
<JoseeAntonioR> lol, yo he intentado por ahi
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, JoseeAntonioR los ask locales dan tambien puntos?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: puntos dentro del ask local
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: claro ! http://ask.ubuntu-pe.org/users
<SergioMeneses> veo
<M1L0> saludos!
<SergioMeneses> saludos M1L0
<M1L0> SergioMeneses Saludos!
<JoseeAntonioR> hola, M1L0!
<M1L0> Hola JoseeAntonioR, de nuevo por aqui yo :P
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<M1L0> hable con Michael y le comente lo de la entrevista, ya quedamos apra conversar todos el jueves ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> genial
<JoseeAntonioR> creo que antes de las 11:15 termino
<M1L0> ok
<M1L0> de que hora a que hora es tu expo?
 * viperhoot quiere enterarse de eso
<M1L0> viperhoot, es sobre el infosoft
<viperhoot> ah ya :D
<M1L0> estaras napoyando?
<JoseeAntonioR> de 6 a 7
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: viperhoot es de Cajamarca
<M1L0> ahhhh plop
<M1L0> sorry
<M1L0> :P
<viperhoot> y de aquí no me muevo buen rato :P
<M1L0> XDD
<SergioMeneses> bueno JoseeAntonioR viperhoot voy saliendo
<SergioMeneses> M1L0,
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos mañana
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: ok, ahi nos leemos o/
<M1L0> Conforme! un abrazo SergioMeneses
<JoseeAntonioR> listo, nos vemos SergioMeneses!
 * M1L0 con dolor de cabeza por pelearse con telefonica!!! grrrrrrrr...
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> todos estan igual
<M1L0> es una vaina, ahora el router se me resetea solo :S
<M1L0> estaba en conferencia con un cliente de usa y la porcata se reseteo 3 veces, decidio llamarme la fijo :S
<JoseeAntonioR> D:
<M1L0> llame a telefonica y me dicen que enviaran un tecnico en el lapso de 24 horas :S que ca--da
<JoseeAntonioR> siempre pasa
<M1L0> es por el monopolismo, si existiesen mas opciones seria diferente creo
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: pregunta, como conseguimos ubuntu-pe.org
<JoseeAntonioR> ?
<viperhoot> se hizo el pedido a los sysadmins
<viperhoot> cuando se constituyó el equipo local
<JoseeAntonioR> oh
<viperhoot> ofrecian el dominio con un sitio web (en drupal) , además de la lista de correos y el canal irc
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh
<viperhoot> checa en el wiki en LoCoResources
<JoseeAntonioR> ya no existe
<viperhoot> hehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, no dice nada de los dominos
<JoseeAntonioR> dominios*
<viperhoot> ah no?
<viperhoot> dice un poco, pero aquí está más completo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCreatingWebsite
<viperhoot> aunque tampoco, raro
<viperhoot> We have registered a common set of domain names (ubuntu-CC.org) so that people can find their local resources quickly. When starting a new team it is recommended to redirect the domain to your wiki page. For those communities which don't map easily to country or language codes, we will of course set up additional domains.
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, rayos, si
<JoseeAntonioR> pero dan ubuntu-XX.org
<viperhoot> ajá
<viperhoot> así fue como nos brindaron ese dominio
<JoseeAntonioR> y puedes averiguarte a cuanto sale ubuntu.pe por año?
<viperhoot> 110 soles maso
<viperhoot> http://punto.pe
<JoseeAntonioR> no hay uno mas barato?
<viperhoot> veo en otros sitios a más precio :/
<M1L0> el punto pe lo da rcp, no hay mas
<JoseeAntonioR> :S
<JoseeAntonioR> vere de llamar a ver si nos lo dejan mas barato
<JoseeAntonioR> o incluso gratis
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: podemos ponerle publicidad?
<viperhoot> cómo así?
<JoseeAntonioR> por ejemplo al final de la wikiun logo de
<JoseeAntonioR> Dominios .pe en punto.pe!
<JoseeAntonioR> en una imagen
<JoseeAntonioR> algo asi
<M1L0> hummm yo creo que seria cuestion de hablar con punto pe
<M1L0> quiza se pueda lograr algo, yo compro ahi varios dominios para mis clinetes, es mas, el mio lo compre ahi... voy a ver con quien se puede hablar
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, yo mañana llamo en representacion de upe
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: normal se podría poner
<viperhoot> pero considerando que no sea muy intrusivo
<viperhoot> esa es la idea
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, al final
<JoseeAntonioR> una img peque
 * JoseeAntonioR does the last flyers batch
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> supongo que no hay problema
<viperhoot> ya fugo
<viperhoot> problemas con la red aquí
<JoseeAntonioR> listo, ahora si, todo empacado para el jueves
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, olvidaba los packs, ya los meto
<M1L0> no olvides el mio XDDD
<JoseeAntonioR> todo listo ahora
<JoseeAntonioR> hola, Morell!
<Morell> Hola JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> como vamos?
<Morell> aquí pues... tratando de hacer espacio en mi disco duro copiando 31 gigas de películas a otro lado...:-)
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<Morell> me he roto la cabeza un buen rato por el tema de los permisos para poder copiar de una pc a otra pero al fin lo he logrado...
<Morell> JoseeAntonioR, una consulta, tienes instalado la 12.04?
<Morell> JoseeAntonioR, sabes si el informe de errores te conecta automáticamente a la página de Launchpad para envíar el informe?
<JoseeAntonioR> yo lo tengo :)
<JoseeAntonioR> y si, apport hace bug reports en LP
<JoseeAntonioR> Morell: iras mañana?
<Morell> lamentablemente nop, quería ir, pero me he involucrado en una chamba de todos los días turno noche...:-(
<Morell> así que tendrá que ser para la próxima...
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, yo voy saliendo :)
<JoseeAntonioR> nos vemos
<Morell> ok
#ubuntu-pe 2012-08-23
<JoseeAntonioR> wow, creo que es record, 7 segundos y sin hablar!
<JoseeAntonioR> hola, giantri80!
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: hola hola!
<viperhoot> hola hola !
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: preparado para el evento? :P
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: super preparado!
<JoseeAntonioR> saliendo de ahi me voy de retiro por 4 dias :(
<JoseeAntonioR> regreso domingo en la noche, 4 dias sin nada electronico excepto focos :(
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<viperhoot> y eso
<viperhoot> ?
<viperhoot> plan del cole ?
<JoseeAntonioR> parte del programa de confirma D:
<viperhoot> uh oh !
<viperhoot> yo me olvidé de so
<viperhoot> eso
<viperhoot> nunca pasé por confirma jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> todo para casarme
<viperhoot> ah suave
<JoseeAntonioR> pero bueno
<viperhoot> no creo que pase algo tan tan grave en ese tiempo, pero siempre se siente el síndrome de abstinencia
<viperhoot> al menos los 2 primeros días
<JoseeAntonioR> jajajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> de todas maneras
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, hay una polilla que vino a fastidiar y es enorme
<viperhoot> trabajo para el moscator
<JoseeAntonioR> y la unica luz es la de mi laptop
<JoseeAntonioR> que divertido!
<viperhoot> en esos casos yo aplico el moscator: encendedor + ambientador
<JoseeAntonioR> lool
<JoseeAntonioR> no tengo :P
<viperhoot> nunca falla por cierto
<JoseeAntonioR> pero como?
<JoseeAntonioR> no entiendo el conceptop
<viperhoot> sacas fuego del encendedor + sueltas el gas del ambientador y la llama carboniza todo en un rango de 30cm
<viperhoot> cosa de ir apuntando hasta que la polilla pase por las llamas :P
<JoseeAntonioR> lool
<viperhoot> en fin
<viperhoot> jateo time aquí
<JoseeAntonioR> listo, nos vemos!
<JoseeAntonioR> ya te estare contando como fue el evento
<viperhoot> tiras fotos ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> claro!
<viperhoot> listo, ahi nos leemos o/
#ubuntu-pe 2012-08-24
<Zeroes> Hola! ¿Cómo estuvo el evento?
#ubuntu-pe 2012-08-25
<M1L0> saludos!!!
<M1L0> plop!! harto laggggggggg...
#ubuntu-pe 2013-08-19
<Carlos__> HOla
<Carlos__> hay alguien ??
<jamesjedimaster> si, pero no solemos contestar tan rapido cuando estamos trabajando
<jose> jamesjedimaster: siempre pasa :)
<jose> roaksoax: ping
<jamesjedimaster> ni siquiera nos dio tiempo de saludar jose !
<jose> asi pasa, creeme que las primeras veces tambien me frustraba :P
<jamesjedimaster> game over, ahi se ven
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, mire! https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-ZZjHQw10FIQ/UhJEsBprEbI/AAAAAAAAQMI/S5S0D37Pp3M/w450-h582-no/082413.png
#ubuntu-pe 2013-08-20
<isramen22> saludos amigos ubunteros
<isramen22> :-)
<isramen22> como firmo el CoC?
#ubuntu-pe 2013-08-23
<Mac__> una pregunta señores saben donde puedo adquirir algun producto de Ubuntu ya sea un polo!! aqui en Perú?
<gonzalo_> hola
<gonzalo_> buenas tardes ?
<jamesjedimaster> que tal
<gonzalo> hola
<gonzalo> ??
<jamesjedimaster> que tal
<gonzalo> hola  soy
<gonzalo> nuevo en todo esto de linux
<gonzalo> y me gustaria aprender
<jamesjedimaster> hay que leer mucho, echar a perder, y seguir leyendo
<jose> parece que hay gente que no lee el topic, no está por gusto :(
<jamesjedimaster> ahi se ven, buen fin de semana
#ubuntu-pe 2013-08-24
<Kitaquwi> hola
<jose> no esperó ni un minuto
#ubuntu-pe 2014-08-21
<falcon__> hola?
#ubuntu-pe 2014-08-23
<freddy_> buenas me gustaria saber si ubuntupuede instalarce a uan P4 con plac PCI
<freddy_> mi pentium tiene una antiguedad de 10 años
#ubuntu-pe 2016-08-25
<kchimbo> mi instalacion de xubuntu estaba muy lenta y empeoraba cada ve mas, decidi reinstalarsin formatear. Habra sido lamejor opcion?
